# HS520 hard to push after replacing scraper blade



## edboogie (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a HS520 that has worked great for years. Earlier this winter the old scraper blade broke off, so I got a new OEM one. Put it on, and now the snowblower is extremely hard to push, and catches on every crack in the sidewalk. It used to glide over everything and now it is a beast to use. 

I tried to adjust the blade up as high as I could, but no difference. Anybody have any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Scraper blades and rubber paddles are designed to be replaced in sets on single stages. They wear at similar rates so now you have really worn paddles that are no longer sticking out past the brand new scraper bar.


----------



## edboogie (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks Shryp. I just replaced my rubber paddles and couldn't believe how worn down they were. I am surprised the blower actually moved any snow at all. I cant wait for the next snow to really give the old girl a good testing. Thanks again.


----------



## bsindahl (Dec 8, 2016)

I've got the same problem, and it looks like replacing the paddles did the trick for you. Over here, the small-engine repair place replaced the scraper bar--saying it was worn--but did not replace the paddles. Looks like it's time to order them up!!!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

+ 1
Scraper bar and paddles get replaced at the same time.

Here is a genuine auger paddle/hardware kit and scraper bar

All Years HS520 AS Honda Snowblower AUGER RUBBER KIT Diagram and Parts










76322-V10-020 HONDA BLADE, SCRAPER (Honda Code 6873848)


----------



## Michael3442 (Jan 24, 2018)

I bought a used HS520 last fall (2017); there was no snow but the motor, auger, belts, etc. ran perfectly. It even had a new scraper and new auger blades. Then came the snow. It scrapes so hard it's nearly unusable. I adjusted the scraper to give the highest setting, but it still digs in and hits every minor crack in my driveway and sidewalk. I have to lift the handle up a few+ inches to get it to move forward. What's up with that? Is there any chance the scraper could have been installed upside down? Thanks for the help.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Michael3442 said:


> I bought a used HS520 last fall (2017); there was no snow but the motor, auger, belts, etc. ran perfectly. It even had a new scraper and new auger blades. Then came the snow. It scrapes so hard it's nearly unusable. I adjusted the scraper to give the highest setting, but it still digs in and hits every minor crack in my driveway and sidewalk. I have to lift the handle up a few+ inches to get it to move forward. What's up with that? Is there any chance the scraper could have been installed upside down? Thanks for the help.


Can you post some pics of the unit showing how the scraper and paddles rest on a leveled floor?


----------



## chief (Aug 16, 2021)

edboogie said:


> I have a HS520 that has worked great for years. Earlier this winter the old scraper blade broke off, so I got a new OEM one. Put it on, and now the snowblower is extremely hard to push, and catches on every crack in the sidewalk. It used to glide over everything and now it is a beast to use.
> 
> I tried to adjust the blade up as high as I could, but no difference. Anybody have any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## chief (Aug 16, 2021)

you probably need 2 new paddles


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

chief said:


> you probably need 2 new paddles


He posted this 7 years ago........but you are probably right. the bar and paddles should be replaced at the same time. plus there are 3 separate adjustment settings for the bar according to my official Honda shop manual. ( which is worth it's weight in gold )


----------

